# 2015 Brute Force 750 problems troubleshooting electrical!!! HELPP PLEASE



## BruteNasty15 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ok so my bike was running fine no problem as usual, I went ride one night then went home after everything good. I let my neighbors son(16) wash my bikes boats and truck for some extra money usually. So the next day he washes my bike and afterwards I put it back into my shop. It sat for a week or so until I went to go ride it and I turned ignition on and saw it has engine light on showing code 51(front ignition coil) it wouldn't start unless I played with the throttle. I changed spark plugs and took off my front coil pack and cleaned all the connections and reapplied dielectric grease onto all connections but still won't clear the light or code and still won't start without throttle. I checked and made sure that the spark plug is getting spark and it is I'm not sure if the spark is weaker than it should or not, but I don't know what else to do. Someone please help me or tell me they have us this problem and know a solution... I really hope it's not something a lot more serious than just this but I really don't know anymore. Never had this problem until after he washed it and it sat for a week or so. 



2015 brute It is snorkeled and relocated radiator and full muzzy exhaust also vforce John clutches. Lift. Rims and tires. 29.5 outlaw 1's.


----------



## Bloodsworthz11 (Jan 12, 2017)

Did you ever figure out the problem I have a 2015 and also ran into somewhat the same issue


----------

